# medium cycle with X-Fuel labs



## jose jr (Oct 25, 2016)

Hello and thank you all for allowing me to join. 

I've ran several cycles  on my second week currently using some 

Dbol- 40mg for 4 weeks 
Tren ace 100mg 6-8
Test E 12 weeks  


I know it's not a crazy cycle but I'm wondering if anyone has problem with running tren.. in regards to the fact of feeling edgy constantly and freaking out about little shit        is there anything I cN do to control these effects ??  Or should I just refrain from. Using it ? 


My significant other is unaware of my cycle and I am worried that she will find out if this anger issue continues         what can I substitute tren with at this point ?  Is that an option ?   


I appreciate the help   sorry for this being my first post and not introducing myself or anything   not Sure if I broke any rules or anything    just looking for some advice


----------



## stonetag (Oct 25, 2016)

Tren has its own set of rules, you have to take some bad with the good. I can really think of no substitute for it,  as will be the general consensus. It does not mix well with some people, and relationships. If you stress over it to a point where it seems you're at now, you may want to drop it. So whats the dose? 100mg/wk?..


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 25, 2016)

What are your doses and pin schedule?


----------



## anewguy (Oct 25, 2016)

jose jr said:


> My significant other is unaware of my cycle and I am worried that she will find out if this anger issue continues



This is pretty much never a good idea.  Especially if you live together.  

That being said; tren for only 3 weeks? And at 100mg/day? Meaning 700mg/week for 3 weeks?


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 25, 2016)

anewguy said:


> This is pretty much never a good idea.  Especially if you live together.
> 
> That being said; tren for only 3 weeks? And at 100mg/day? Meaning 700mg/week for 3 weeks?



I would hope not. That's a lot of tren lol


----------



## stonetag (Oct 25, 2016)

Another one and gone.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 26, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I would hope not. That's a lot of tren lol



I have ran tren at 1000 mgs a week. Yeah I'm crazy..didn't say it was smrat. I won't do it again though. Mmmm tren.


----------



## Mark05 (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm running tren at 300mg a week right now and it's working good for me


----------



## Mark05 (Oct 26, 2016)

I'll run it for as long as I can  maybe another week   and then just keep the rest of my Dbol going and test until the end of my cycle


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 26, 2016)

I have enough anger issues, I've never gone past 300.  

I know to stay real low, but there is nothing else like it.  Even at 250/300 it's magic

Pharma var would the only thing that would come nearly close, but still be 50% of what the tren is. 


But just regular ug var plus eq could replace it. Unfortunately


----------



## irish diesel (Oct 28, 2016)

train like a beast 250 to 300


----------



## jose jr (Oct 29, 2016)

Currently I am doing 1cc. A little over evry 2 days.  I have decided to stay on for another week which will be a total of 4.  Managed to keep my cool  lately so I'm guessing I'm good for now.   

I've been doing a lot of research And reading and like everyone says there really isn't much I could take that will give me the same results as a substitute.     My strength gains and gym pumps are always too good to give up the tren.  I figured I could lower the dosage but another week of it at this rate. Wouldn't make a difference.


----------



## jose jr (Oct 29, 2016)

I should probably tell my girlfriend.  But some people are and never truly will understand the steroid world.  With enough research and doing everything proper.   Proper pct. proper schedule.  Everything is fine. Your body goes back to normal.   But. A lot of people are just permanently negative and only see side effect.  Never really understand the positives.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 29, 2016)

jose jr said:


> I should probably tell my girlfriend.  But some people are and never truly will understand the steroid world.  With enough research and doing everything proper.   Proper pct. proper schedule.  Everything is fine. Your body goes back to normal.   But. A lot of people are just permanently negative and only see side effect.  Never really understand the positives.



Don't be so sure about your body going back to normal. Tell that to the thousands of dudes who are dealing with trt for life. Careful what you preach.


----------



## jose jr (Oct 29, 2016)

Of course not everyone does go back to normal.  But a lot of people also abuse their bodies


----------



## CedricJ (Dec 5, 2016)

Interesting thread.  

Speaking of not going back to normal.  A buddy of mine wanted me to ask on here if anyone has had experience in having sore nipples long after a cycle. 4-5 months after   I believe he ran winny and test sust.


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 6, 2016)

Seeker is on point, but sounds like you are only now doing the research and asking questions but didn't have prior knowledge of tren or the cycle until you noticed the sides. Also the big variables are how reputable is the lab, used them before? Gotten blood work done post cycle? Shit it may not even be tren? Really gotta do your homework before you have issues.


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Dec 10, 2016)

Does this apply to smaller dose's of test?
500mg a week for 12 weeks?


----------

